

5 months after HN front page - emilepetrone
http://www.proudn00b.com/post/2054286182/5-months-after-hn-front-page

======
acconrad
Emile, great job! A few things:

-The font is an eyesore. You should change to a much more reader-friendly font stack (for starters, you have a sans-serif font whose base font is serif, that's a no-no). Check out some links for help: <http://delicious.com/acconrad/typography>

-You have a typo on the front page "Please use a commma between tags" 2 m's :)

-You should stagger points based on answering v. asking, as answering/mentoring is arguably worth more than asking.

~~~
emilepetrone
Ah thanks for the feedback!

